# Fogg's Awesome Sauce - Deli Express WANTED



## shaheedtait (26/10/21)

Hey guys, looking for this flavour and it is MIA. Does anyone know where I can get the 1 Shot or perhaps the recipe?

Will be highly appreciated.

Many Thanks


----------

